# Need LGB 3??? ID? Coach.



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

Hi all!
I have this LGB 3010...OR is it a 3006 ? It says 3010 on the body see pix. The box says 3006, ok, it could be the wrong box. but the roof is all wrong? I looked at the database, couldn't find what this was!
Many thanks, Ted








"


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

its a 
3010 with the wrong roof 

have one myself 

 should have a clerestory roof-light grey with or without edge shading depending on vintage


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Appears to be a 3010 that someone has (inadvertently?) made a 3009. It is NOT a 3009 by the end landings, too new. The 3009 was the 3007 style arch roof wtih 3010 body. The 3009 was 1971-1973 only. 

See page 4 of the '73-74 catalogue here: 

http://www.lgb-much.de/prospekt_73-74.pdf


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

With the lettering in the top left corner, this would make it a 3010 (with the wrong roof of course) sold between 1981 and 1990. 
Which of the three versions it is that was sold those years is determined by the frame markings which are not visible in the pictures.. 

Knut


----------



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

Hi everyone and THANKS!
I have taken more pictures of the frame, hope these help!
Many thanks, Ted







"


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

ted thats an entirely diffe4rent car


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, 3040, 1984-1994 per frame. Got a fleet of 'em here! 

While the 3010 and 3009 shells look identical they would be marked as such as Knut points out.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes - the last picture is that of an LGB 3040. 
This car is here on the database: 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=1808


----------



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

Hi ALL! 
SORRY!!! 
My brain stopped thinking after I saw the "3" on the body! 
Here we go again!! 
Many thanks to all for your help!! 
Ted


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

1984-1990. Appears to have lived outside perhaps?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The 3010 looks like a type 3 (per R&D) frame marking. 
That would make that car the last one of that series sold between 1984 and 1990. 
If there is an "OK" ticker on the car - on the bottom of the chassis (but I don't see one) - it will tell you the month and year of manufacture. 

PS: Garrett - I posted before I saw your post - glad we're saying the same thing.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem, I consider it a fact check Knut, and I forgot about the "OK" stickers. 

Honestly, I do not like the clearstory roofs, and have a collection of Austrian high arch roofs and roof vents (fill clearstory holes) for such cars. So your car scores high in my book Ted!


----------

